# newb intro



## dwnshft (May 11, 2015)

Whats up, new to the forum, not new to the gym. Have a pretty solid routine and diet, but always looking to improve and try new things. Going the forum can help me with any difficulties I run into. Also looking to contribute where I can to help others, from personal experiences be it failure or success.


----------



## Guillotine (May 11, 2015)

Awesome!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## kaptinkrunch (May 11, 2015)

welcome to IM !! There's always a ton of info on here and always people needing advice. So you have come to the right place brother.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (May 11, 2015)

Welcome aboard downshift


----------



## brazey (May 12, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

